# operational systems?



## capterik (Jan 4, 2010)

I am just getting into trains again, since my childhood. When I was young one of the things I loved was operational systems, like log loading or unloading. Now I am getting into it again, yet due to space concerns I will be working in N scale. The question I have is this, are there accessories that actually work, like loading or unloading for N scale, or has anyone made working models? Planning on a 2x4 layout, but would love to have more action than just the trains.
Thanks


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

in n scale i think those will be even rarer. but you always can build your own. crane unloading inter modal containers or trailers for example.


----------



## subwayaz (Dec 26, 2009)

Walthers is the only site that comes to mind rite off. They have working items such as Side dump for loads and also a working Oil rig and probably more
Hope that helps and if I can think of others I will post back again


----------



## capterik (Jan 4, 2010)

I will have to check out walthers, I did find that Fallers makes some, a coal tipping platform, a merry go round and a ferris wheel. I do not want to make a county fair, but coal may work. Thanks and keep em coming!
FALLER
FA222148 COAL TIPPING PLATFORM
FA232251 Wind generator 
FA232255 Sawmill 
FA242312 FERRIS WHEEL
FA242315 CARROUSEL
FA232300 Burning tax office
Faller 222584 Motorized Rolling Lift Bridge (n Scale) 
MODEL POWER
MDP1578 N KIT Motorized Windmill
WALTHERS 
Walthers Cornerstone, 933-3248 Walking Beam "Horse Head" Oil Pump


----------

